# (GUYS) Do you like tall girls or short girls?



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

I have always wondered what guys prefer because growing up I hated being tall I always seen it as a bad thing.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I would prefer short girls. Again, just a preference, not a deal-breaker.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Either is fine by me as long as *they* wouldn't mind being taller than me.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

How tall are you?

And don't feel bad about your height. You probably have awesome legs! :yes


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ha.. good one....

well, tall girls r attractive in a way they r like very rare...and idk they look elegant, graceful when they walk... but short/small r sooo cute u wanna hug them

So either way is cool for me :yes


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> How tall are you?
> 
> And don't feel bad about your height. You probably have awesome legs! :yes


im 5'5


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Both.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> im 5'5


Me too, lol. I didn't think most people considered that tall... :umI thought you were going to say you were like 5'10".

But I can relate to what you said about always being the tall one growing up. I was always one of the tallest people in elementary and middle school, but then most guys and some girls had growth spurts. Now it seems like I'm around the same height as most girls I see (maybe an inch or two taller) and shorter than most guys I see.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> im 5'5


Congratulations. You are neither tall nor short.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Tall girl=deal breaker for me. Although 5" 5 is not tall....


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

If I like her then height doesn't matter. Though I'm 6'1 so maybe a girl who's 6'2 would be pushing it, when we're spooning I want to actually feel like the big spoon, not a backpack.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Like them for what? I don't really care. Seems foolish to not like someone because of their height.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Must be no taller than 210cm or shorter than 110 cm.


----------



## vivibe (Sep 25, 2013)

5'5'' is tall?  I must be Godzilla at 5'9'', lol. 
The main thing that bothers me about being tall is how everyone comments on it. EVERYONE. It's kinda similar to the "man, you sure are quiet!" comments. Also, I noticed how people would be absolutely amazed at my height, but not at my mom's who is 5'10''... never really understood that. Oh, and I feel like I'd feel better about being ugly if I was shorter. I mean, you stick out because you're a head taller than other girls, and you draw attention to yourself. I don't want it to stand out that I'm ugly. People always tell me I have a "presence", but I'd rather be invisible, lol. 

And finding "fashionable" shoes with a heel shorter than 3 inches is surprisingly hard. I've gotten a little more okay about my height, but I still refuse to go up to 6'. :b


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I think most guys prefer tall girls. I know clothing prefers tall girls


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

I do like tall girls, but I have better-than-average height myself, so I'm a little biased there. Regardless, though, girls with height do look more regal and confident on first impression, at least on average from how I see things. And lord knows a confident girl's attractive. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Gwynevere said:


> I know clothing prefers tall girls


I'm not sure if this means anything, but I'm 5'7" and have never had to worry about hemming pants or them being too short. Usually I can walk in a store and buy whatever there is. I guess I'm lucky. Occasionally stores will have options for short, normal or tall, and I can only fit the normal ones.


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

Personally, I like short girls and I feel most guys do. When a girl is short you can assert your dominance and you can protect her.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Attractiveness>boobs&butt>everything else. I honestly don't even think about or consider height:sus.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I can never decide which I like better.

Sometimes I feel like a girl nearer my height (6'0") would match me better, but then again....girls 5'4" and under are so cute - sometimes I have an irresistible urge to pat them on the head...


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

guys I talked to said tall girls are unattractive but as a girl, I wish I were taller. Being 5'10 sounds awesome, you can do modelling, have nice legs, and look good in any clothes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Doesn't matter. I'm about 5' 11". Where I live, I seem to see a lot of women who are closer to my height but I often don't pay attention to how tall they are. I pay attention to the face and the overall body shape/proportions first and foremost. Not that any of them would be interested in me but I still can't help but look.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Always liked tall women. Maybe because I feel self conscious about being "average" height. I am 5'10". I like dating 5'6"-5'10" or so.

I have always wanted to be with a really tall like 6'+ woman. In fact I have been and I found her very sexy.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Ponies said:


> Personally, I like short girls and I feel most guys do. When a girl is short you can assert your dominance and you can protect her.


:sus

Being an inch or two taller wouldn't bother me. As long as she can't beat me in an arm wrestle.


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I prefer shorter girls usually, though I don't mind if they're taller either. As long as they aren't like 3+ inches taller than me, I'm fine with it.


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

I like girls anywhere in the 5'2-6'0 range.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

http://freshtildeathtv.com/archives...l&utm_campaign=that-s-one-tall-drink-of-water


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

My preference would be slightly shorter than me.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I go to community college and see all kinds of girls there. I find the appearance of tall girls impressive and interesting. Most women are physically attractive and no particular physical trait is like ketchup on fries. Long legs are sexy. It's girls though who will smile and talk to anyone and are communicable that stand out. Everyone is generally so frigid and cold, including myself for the most part I guess. it seems uncommon to encounter a warm down to earth person.


----------



## slider (Feb 9, 2013)

small is a nice fetish for me so i just love them XD


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Doesn't matter. 5'5 isn't tall though. Unless you mean you had an early growth spirt. If so it should have balanced out where you are in high school.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Short I guess lol


----------



## TooLateForRoses (Apr 19, 2014)

Well i'm only 5'4 myself so i prefer shorter girls.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Truth is most men prefer short girls and most women prefer tall men. Either way I'm stuffed.


----------



## mirya (May 16, 2014)

I like women better than girls


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

Short girls. I made a graph explaining how much my attraction for a girl increases based on her height. I'm an actual loser lol.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

BillDauterive said:


> I would prefer short girls. Again, just a preference, not a deal-breaker.


This.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm only average height and fairly thin, so I like shorties.


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

im 5'4.5 and im considered a midget in my country and my ex couldnt stop about how cute and midget i was like i was 4'11 or something :/
then again he was 6'7 so guess i was a midget to him
since lots of people here also woman are like 5'7 and up
however when i was in austria i saw a group of japanese female tourists and i walked past them I felt like a giant
and according to google the average japanese femaleheight is 5'2
so id be considered tall there world wide the average female height is 5'3
so guess it all depends where you are.
never really got the height thing to me anything above 5'4.5 is fine


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

5'4-5'8. I'm not into girls taller than me (5'10) and sex with short girls is awkward.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, I like to hit people who give into that urge myself. I can understand the irresistible urge thing.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Short, like 5'2" to 5'5". It's just more appealing to look down at a girl or have them have to stand on their toes to get to my level.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Tall girls ftw!!! 



ilovejehovah777 said:


> I have always wondered what guys prefer because *growing up I hated being tall *I always seen it as a bad thing.





ilovejehovah777 said:


> im 5'5












That's short imo..


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I generally don't care, tall or short is fine by me

Although I might feel a tinnnyyy bit odd if a girls the same height as me (because then I'll be dwarved if they wear heels) but as I'm floating around 6ft I guess its not That common, wouldnt put me off though..


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Diacetylmorphine said:


>


 How rude. :blank


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Diacetylmorphine said:


>


Well, you can't say you weren't warned. :blank

The closest appropriate Annie gif I could find was one where she's holding a gun :lol I didn't want to go _that _ far.

This is still a bit much but close enough


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ew. uke
> 
> Yeah, I like to hit people who give into that urge myself. I can understand the irresistible urge thing.


?????


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

It's not a very strong preference but I'm 6'3, so tall girls have logistical advantages.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I have always wondered what guys prefer because growing up I hated being tall I always seen it as a bad thing.


When I was your age I was also really insecure about my height.

Did you grow up around short girls? I did and it made me feel like this weird, tall freak. Even though I am only 5'6. My peers would often comment on it saying things like "wow you're so tall!!!!". I took it as an insult. And of course with my anxiety issues, I just wanted to fit in.

But in the real world, outside of school, 5'5 is average, definitely not that tall.

Men prefer different heights. I mostly find that as long as you're not taller than them, then they are ok. Or even if you are taller, some dudes are into that.

But men's preferences shouldn't matter so much. Learn to love yourself and the body you were given.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Well, you can't say you weren't warned. :blank
> 
> The closest appropriate Annie gif I could find was one where she's holding a gun :lol I didn't want to go _that _ far.
> 
> This is still a bit much but close enough


Sorry! I couldn't resist


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm 5'2.5 and my boyfriend is 6'2''. I'm essentially a lawn gnome. 

I used to be self conscious about my height but over the years I've stopped caring. The height suits me anyway.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ew. uke
> 
> Yeah, I like to hit people who give into that urge myself. I can understand the irresistible urge thing.


:rub :kma


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like tall and short girls. When it comes to dating though, I don't really want her to be taller than me. I'm 5'11" so my ideal -but it is not set in stone- height range would be 5'3" to 5'7" with an inch or or so wiggle room at both ends of the spectrum.

Sounds kinda weird but I would want to be a little taller than her even if she decides to where high heels. If she was same height as me with heels on that would still be okay.

Though if I really liked her the height thing wouldn't matter too much.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

lunarc said:


> Short girls. I made a graph explaining how much my attraction for a girl increases based on her height. I'm an actual loser lol.


Everything wrong with this graph:

-120%... Wat?
-5'12 = 6'0
-4'98 = Approx. 12'1
-Short girls are winning.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Short but i wouldn't mind dating a tall one.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Doesn't bother me.


----------



## lunarc (Feb 25, 2014)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Everything wrong with this graph:
> 
> -120%... Wat?
> -5'12 = 6'0
> ...


Excel added the extra values.


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

not to ask the dumb question, but what exactly is short and tall for a female? personally, I have no interest in dating a basketball player. But at 5'11, it is not often I am running into females taller than me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't mind short or tall as long as cupid worked on his aiming skills. The last few women he set me up with weren't exactly a "match"


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I didn't like the 'asserting dominance over' part.


That's what males do. If they don't, they're damaged by society and less proper mating partners.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Tomyx said:


> That's what males do. If they don't, they're damaged by society and less proper mating partners.


Exactly, when you look at all the millions of healthy and happy relationships in the world you'll see that most of them are comprised of men dominating their women into submission so the relationship won't be hindered by silly things like women. Amirite or amirite?

edit: ^sarcasm.


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

missamanda said:


> Not even close to tall.
> 
> I literally laughed out loud like a lunatic over this.
> 
> ...


Well you probably hate the entire answer because your not short . Not my fault you had bad genetics, go blame your dad/mom. You just didn't get the luck of the draw buddy. Sorry not sorry.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Damn youuuuuuuuuuu, parents! Curse these long legs! Ohhhh, how I rue the day I was born a giant and forfeited my rights to be dominated and protected. Cursed lot, cursed life!


You're awesome.



Ponies said:


> Staff Edit


I can pick up my boyfriend with one arm :boogie

And if anyone doesn't like it I'll assert my dominance with a first up their ***.

Oh, I'm just playing.


----------



## Carl is An Awesome Possum (Mar 5, 2014)

I like my girls shorter than 5'9 in heels, just so I have height supremacy. ^_^

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Don't mind either way


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

How tall are you, Persephone?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

missamanda said:


> Masculinity, eh? I'd write more but my boobs are in the way.


:lol :lol :clap


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 5 foot 1.5


Not bad at all. Being that height do you care how tall a guy you want to go out with is? My cousin is only around 5'5" or so and he had a hard time finding a girl that would give him a chance because he was on the short side.

As funny as it sounds there are some short girls that only want to date really tall guys.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The only thing that bothers me about my height now is the fact that I'm perceived as young/cute/weak. This bothers me about as much as it would bother a short guy, *but I have no idea why because I know most short women don't care. *I guess it's a form of dyspohoria really. *Whenever someone points out how short women are like 'aww so cute, I can pick them up and I can pat them on the head and' etc. I have this irrational annoyance inside and think 'I wish I was one of the taller women who can be like guys equal' or something.* :stu


Yeah I've seen some short girls that were like firecrackers, really feisty. They were tough but it came off in a good-natured way. People gave them respect.

I have to admit to thinking short girls are more toward the cute side but I would never act so condescending as to pat them on the head. haha.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Masculinity, eh? I'd write more but my boobs are in the way.


Game Set Match.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Masculinity, eh? I'd write more but my boobs are in the way.


They're always in the way :b (Not complaining)


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Exactly, when you look at all the millions of healthy and happy relationships in the world you'll see that most of them are comprised of men dominating their women into submission so the relationship won't be hindered by silly things like women. Amirite or amirite?
> 
> edit: ^sarcasm.


However you rationalize your feminized psyche is your business. Males dominate in human nature. And psychology can only be based of said nature, because it's the only constant that exists to study as a science and apply to the masses.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't really care one way or the other, height isn't much of a factor for me. I might have some problems with very short girls, like less than 5 feet or something, but that's mostly because I'm very tall myself. But for the most part, I don't even look at a girl's height.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hadron said:


> I like short girls. They are cuter and easier to dominate. My girlfriend is 5'2 (I'm 6'2) and I always boss her around. She loves it, though...


I bet hugs are awkward lol


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Hadron said:


> Lol yes. When I kiss her I have to bend down and she is on tiptoe. Still better than hugging my 6'0 ex. At least I don't feel like I'm hugging a guy lol.


I would disagree lol. But hey, each to their own.. 
Can't say I envy the back pain of bending over all the time :b


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Depends on your definition. Physically? Yes. In other areas not so much, but I won't bore people with the details. But I'm sure you will find a woman you can 'dominate' somewhere lol..


Other areas are created by feminist laws that are upheld by men pointing guns at your head and threatening to kill you if you don't comply. And I really don't care about those, nor do I care about society's bias toward weak men and their machinations.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I dont really like girls to be too short. I'd like a girl to be my height to be honest.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Tomyx said:


> However you rationalize your feminized psyche is your business. Males dominate in human nature. And psychology can only be based of said nature, because it's the only constant that exists to study as a science and apply to the masses.


feminzed psyche? Not so much.

I'm curious, how many long term relationships have you experienced in your life where the girl felt like she was in a healthy and happy relationship while you were exerting your iron fist dominance over her?


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> feminzed psyche? Not so much.
> 
> I'm curious, how many long term relationships have you experienced in your life where the girl felt like she was in a healthy and happy relationship while you were exerting your iron fist dominance over her?


The same amount you've had with women who put up with childish allusions to extremes to point out a dislike they have for a certain point of view in a sarcastic manner as a placeholder for wit that will never be filled.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Not at all, women have always had some level of emotional control over men. Did you know studies have shown that women's tears reduce men's testosterone and sexual desire? That's part of the reason men feel so uncomfortable around crying women.
> 
> If you look at Bonobo's, our closest living relatives, (because that's all we have to go off) the following behaviour can be observed:
> 
> ...


It is often a female technique to point out a male's natural desire to dominate as insecurity. Most of the time it's directed towards a weaker male and has the most effect on them, as the more confident male won't really give a ****. As far as our closest relatives, I go off humans.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Either you don't understand what dominate means, or you'd be a fairly abusive boyfriend. I'm done with this conversation now. I wish your future girlfriend much luck.


Your understanding of dominance is flailing wildly to categorize male dominance as physical only and nothing else. A process of thinking which creates new avenues of rationalized cognitive thought and tries to form them into new categories of dominance in which you are in control of. That, in and of itself, is being dominated, having to constantly look downward and inward to avoid the obvious.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

She can't be taller then me, which isn't ever a problem. I don't really care about height, the're all just varying degrees of shorter then me.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> ^ you get to be elegant and graceful instead of sooo cute.
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm leaving this thread now and eating something I get moody sometimes when I don't have enough snacks.


Cute >>>>>> elegant/sexy

Just my opinion.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

missamanda said:


> Goddddddddddddddd, why does everyone act like tall girls are manly!? This is so annoying. Like if you have a preference for short girls, cool! But why's it always gotta turn into making tall girls feel less feminine? Like I have some sort of control over how long my body grew and now I magically have a d*** because I wear a 36" inseam.


Most girls have a preference for taller guys. Guys have a preference for shorter girls. It works both ways. If you were a short man you would probably be complaining on this site right now about how girls don't respect you.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Tomyx said:


> Your understanding of dominance is flailing wildly to categorize male dominance as physical only and nothing else. A process of thinking which creates new avenues of rationalized cognitive thought and tries to form them into new categories of dominance in which you are in control of. That, in and of itself, is being dominated, having to constantly look downward and inward to avoid the obvious.


lol this guy


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Tomyx said:


> The same amount you've had with women who put up with childish allusions to extremes to point out a dislike they have for a certain point of view in a sarcastic manner as a placeholder for wit that will never be filled.


Nailed it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

missamanda said:


> How is that relevant to anything I just said? I don't care about the preferences. A woman isn't less of a woman because she's short and she isn't less of a woman because she's tall. The annoying thing to me is when guys describe short girls as cute and tall girls as manly. It's irritating.


I doubt many guys think a girl being tall makes her look manly. If most guys were asked out by a model, I doubt they'd complain.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

persona non grata said:


> lol this guy


 Lol internet.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I doubt many guys think a girl being tall makes her look manly. If most guys were asked out by a model, I doubt they'd complain.


Models are rarely attractive for the sheer notion that there is no reality about them. I mean, is there ever a point in time where I'm going to sleep with this woman? If the answer is no, then why care that they exist or validate their looks? Plus they might look good for that one photo shoot, but the thousands of dollars of make-up comes off right after. And tall is just weird to me, offsets the dynamic.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Tomyx said:


> Models are rarely attractive for the sheer notion that there is no reality about them. I mean, is there ever a point in time where I'm going to sleep with this woman? If the answer is no, then why care that they exist or validate their looks? Plus they might look good for that one photo shoot, but the thousands of dollars of make-up comes off right after. And tall is just weird to me, offsets the dynamic.


I wonder if your opinion is popular. I've never seen any models who had a hard time finding a guy. And with most tall women I've seen, plenty of guys are still interested in them if they have a nice face, hair, curves, etc.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

AlchemyFire said:


> I'm not sure if this means anything, but I'm 5'7" and have never had to worry about hemming pants or them being too short. Usually I can walk in a store and buy whatever there is. I guess I'm lucky. Occasionally stores will have options for short, normal or tall, and I can only fit the normal ones.


I think 5'7 is about the ideal height for buying clothing. I'm 5'3 and pants are always a few inches too long to the point that they drag under my shoes most of the time. I tend to wear shorts for partially that reason.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Raeden said:


> I think 5'7 is about the ideal height for buying clothing. I'm 5'3 and pants are always a few inches too long to the point that they drag under my shoes most of the time. I tend to wear shorts for partially that reason.


 ..... I have the same problem


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> ..... I have the same problem


Clothing manufacturers need to realize that people come in all heights. v_v


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> And with most tall women I've seen, plenty of guys are still interested in them if they have a nice face, hair, curves, etc.


Yeah, that is what I've seen as well. Attractive is still attractive whether the woman is tall or short most of the time.

Depends on how tall we're talking about though. To me, a tall woman would be 5'9" or taller. The OP thought being 5'5" was tall. To me that is in a prime range of height for a woman if I'm interested in dating her. I've seen attractive women that were 6'0" or taller but I probably wouldn't try to date them because that is a little too tall for my taste.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

I like tall short girls and short tall girls.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

mezzoforte said:


> I wonder if your opinion is popular. I've never seen any models who had a hard time finding a guy. And with most tall women I've seen, plenty of guys are still interested in them if they have a nice face, hair, curves, etc.


I've never seen any thousand dollar bill have trouble finding an owner, but do I give a crap they exist since I'll never see one at my current financial state? I'm sure all models have someone, but it won't be me, and their public existence is based on their sexuality. Therefore, I don't care. And additionally the tall aspect isn't appealing to me.


----------



## Tomyx (Jun 27, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Clothing manufacturers need to realize that people come in all heights. v_v


 There may be millions of people who are tall or short, but there are billions of people who are average. Blame your own extremes.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

I always considered 5'5 to be short(ish).


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I like them tall, yet still shorter than me.

But frankly, I don't mind. As long as she's hot...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm only 5'1'' and this makes me sad.


----------



## BJam (May 6, 2014)

missamanda said:


> Goddddddddddddddd, why does everyone act like tall girls are manly!? This is so annoying. Like if you have a preference for short girls, cool! But why's it always gotta turn into making tall girls feel less feminine? Like I have some sort of control over how long my body grew and now I magically have a d*** because I wear a 36" inseam.





Paloma M said:


> I'm only 5'1'' and this makes me sad.


If you're a woman, it doesn't matter whether you're 5' flat or 6', some guys have a preference for tall or short women. It's with guys where there's a pretty universal preference(tall).

Most guys I know only "dislike" tall women, because it makes them feel inadequate if their date is taller than them. I had friends in high school who were very tall and preferred women 6'+.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Raeden said:


> I think 5'7 is about the ideal height for buying clothing. I'm 5'3 and pants are always a few inches too long to the point that they drag under my shoes most of the time. I tend to wear shorts for partially that reason.


Things like this reminds me I need to get around to learning how to use a sewing machine. Life will be easier once we know how to hem.


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't know if I already answered this. 

I've only been with one girl. She was quite a bit shorter than me and I'm below average height, so that's my preference. Not to say I wouldn't date a girl taller than me if she was fly and into me.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm probably the tallest female in my family standing at 5'2"-5'3" I'm surrounded by a family of midgets. ;-; And I could be considered one of them myself. D; I honestly wish I was like 5'6" or something.. At least it would be easier to reach things...


----------



## jake272 (Feb 14, 2014)

Imo, a girls height doesn't really matter.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ponies said:


> LOL. I know girls don't like that certain part you cherry picked about "asserting dominance" but it's true for most guys. No guy wants a girlfriend that can out lift him, can out wrestle him, can out last him in most things physical. Tallness is the same thing. Most guys don't want a girl taller than them. Being tall imposes masculinity and the guys are supposed to have that. Not girls. I think you were more mad how I said most guys like short girls but ite. I know you will find a guy that is one of the select few that adores the giants.


I'm at work right now and it's me working with 5 female staff, 3 of them are an even 6'1 (overheard them talking about this coincidence), and the other two are around 5'4ish and rather good looking. The 3 taller girls are all married, and the 2 shorter girls are always constantly complaining about being hopelessly single. lol

edit: By the way I'm not posting this in an effort to condemn your post/opinion, just found the irony humorous.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

BJam said:


> If you're a woman, it doesn't matter whether you're 5' flat or 6', some guys have a preference for tall or short women. It's with guys where there's a pretty universal preference(tall).
> 
> Most guys I know only "dislike" tall women, because it makes them feel inadequate if their date is taller than them. I had friends in high school who were very tall and preferred women 6'+.


People think I'm a lot younger than I am because of my height and my baby face. This is why guys younger than me hit on me and not guys around my age.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Also I lack sex appeal since I'm a short person with no curves. I'm just adorable. That's it. Not sexy.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Also I lack sex appeal since I'm a short person with no curves. I'm just adorable. That's it. Not sexy.


'sall good, some guys don't prefer sexy.

(From the "Describe your ideal partner" thread)


----------



## Ponies (Jan 12, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> I'm at work right now and it's me working with 5 female staff, 3 of them are an even 6'1 (overheard them talking about this coincidence), and the other two are around 5'4ish and rather good looking. The 3 taller girls are all married, and the 2 shorter girls are always constantly complaining about being hopelessly single. lol
> 
> edit: By the way I'm not posting this in an effort to condemn your post/opinion, just found the irony humorous.


Height is subjective though. It could be the "tall girls" have even taller boyfriends who to them would be short. I seriously doubt all three are taller than their boyfriends


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ponies said:


> Height is subjective though. It could be the "tall girls" have even taller boyfriends who to them would be short. I seriously doubt all three are taller than their boyfriends


No doubt. Like I said I wasn't trying to counter your opinion of tall women, after all, it's your opinion.


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

It doesn't matter as much as who she is. I kinda like the 56-510 range. Byt hell, height is nothing. I would however prefer a short female to any approaching my height of 6' 3", 4' 10" is about as low As my lower back can stand to stoop to make out without maybe not being able to get back up without pain. My last g/f was the tallest sustained relationship I had. She was 5-10'-5-11' and strong in bed. Me loved her.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Carl is An Awesome Possum said:


> I like my girls shorter than 5'9 in heels, just so I have height supremacy. ^_^
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


One thing I never got. If girls are insecure about being taller than men, why do they love to wear heels so much? Doesn't make sense. :con


----------



## Flashthompson1980 (Sep 6, 2014)

Both. it depends if they are prettier and sexier. I am like 6'3". Any girls from 5'2" to 5'11" is ok in my book.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> One thing I never got. If girls are insecure about being taller than men, why do they love to wear heels so much? Doesn't make sense. :con


Most girls are pretty short, so even with heels on they're shorter than the average guy. Plus heels tend to make your legs look better and they're often related to sex appeal. Whenever you see a hot model, celebrity, pornstar etc, they're wearing heels.


----------



## Flashthompson1980 (Sep 6, 2014)

5'9" was the height of the tallest girl that I dated.


----------



## Flashthompson1980 (Sep 6, 2014)

mezzoforte said:


> Most girls are pretty short, so even with heels on they're shorter than the average guy. Plus heels tend to make your legs look better and they're often related to sex appeal. Whenever you see a hot model, celebrity, pornstar etc, they're wearing heels.


It's true. Heels makes the girl much sexier.


----------



## ToeSnails (Jul 23, 2013)

Honestly, I don't care about how tall a girl is. It's a non-factor.
(Unless we're talking extremes)


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

short girls <3


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Both are fine. Tall girls have endless legs. Petite girls look years younger.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

If I had to choose, it would be a taller girl. Someone I can actually look into their eyes without slouching or whatever. Yup, I want to be able to look across straight to see her eyes.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

A lot of the girls I have had strong feelings for have been short, so short is definitely my preference.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

No preference. Each have their great assets. Shorty's can be petite or very curvy, tall girls who accentuate their long legs by wearing heels and looking you straight in the eye are very welcome too!


----------



## CharmedForLife24 (Sep 6, 2014)

*Neither*

I liked guys with dark skin.*
Tall I guess but since i'm so tall I guess I could settle for one the same height as me


----------



## DocHalladay (Jan 19, 2013)

Im like 6ft so any girl that is 5'0 - 5'9 is ideal for me, I get freaked out when girls are my height or taller.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it weird that girls over 5'11 or so make me feel small? That's still 4 inches shorter than me.


----------



## ilovejehovah777 (Apr 16, 2013)

arnie said:


> Is it weird that girls over 5'11 or so make me feel small?


No, 5'11 is very tall for a female.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

As a 5'10" woman, I can say that men are either intimidated by tall women (from insecurity) or are in reverence. Especially shorter guys, believe it or not.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Prefer average to tall women. 5'0 or below makes me feel like pedo.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

Short.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I like short girls whove had their legs surgically enlongated.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

steelmyhead said:


> I like short girls whove had their legs surgically enlongated.


This is just creepy in a romantic sort of way.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Barette said:


> As a 5'10" woman, I can say that men are either intimidated by tall women (from insecurity) or are in reverence. Especially shorter guys, believe it or not.


Do you find it weird when short guys have a tall fetish?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shorter than me (I'm 6). The 5'2" to 6ft range works well.


----------



## Flashthompson1980 (Sep 6, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> This is just creepy in a romantic sort of way.


and I think it's a very painful process..


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't matter to me. I do like them tall though.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

arnie said:


> Do you find it weird when short guys have a tall fetish?


No. Fetish is a strong word for a short guy telling me he likes my height. IMO, taller women are more attractive than shorter women. So, to me, it just makes sense.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^ They probably want a tall woman to dominate them in bed or something...


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Also, long legs. Few things are better in life.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Also, long legs. Few things are better in life.


And yes, long legs are always lovely. Being tall with a great set of gams is a blessing given to only a few women, I have to say it's a nice club to be in. legs are the last to go.


----------



## MachoMadness (Feb 20, 2012)

I like girls that talk to me


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Seriously mods, wtf. The sweep it under the rug police.


----------



## Nicklol (Jun 8, 2014)

ilovejehovah777 said:


> I have always wondered what guys prefer because growing up I hated being tall I always seen it as a bad thing.


if youre taller than the guy, it becomes a problem because then he feels insecure, especially if the girl brings it up or has a problem with him being shorter.

if the girl is taller than the guy and doesnt even bring it up or care.. then who cares?

but most girls are big into height.. its like the #1 thing they look for i hear


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

As a 5'4" guy, height honestly means nothing to me. 4'8"-5'8" is probably my preferred range. The rest would feel awkward because one of us would be ridiculously smaller. 

Personally I'd say short only because they're my height. I'd say tall if I were tall


----------



## Mysty (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm around 5'10'' and no one has ever called me tall. When I go out in public I notice that most young women are around my height; I just don't see many who are taller. 

The last time I went to the grocery store I actually saw two unrelated teenage girls who were at least 6'2''. It was interesting.


----------



## Jason12 (Sep 8, 2014)

People differ on this point. But I much prefer a small cute girl than a tall sexy one.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Mysty said:


> I'm around 5'10'' and no one has ever called me tall. When I go out in public I notice that most young women are around my height; I just don't see many who are taller.
> 
> The last time I went to the grocery store I actually saw two unrelated teenage girls who were at least 6'2''. It was interesting.


>>Gender: Female

wat?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

I would prefer for them to be the same height or shorter than I am.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've got some range in the height department, my height or extremely short, so 6'1 to maybe like 4'8. I saw a girl the other day who was probably around 4'8 and she was really attractive (I wonder if 4'8 gets into dwarfism). My ideal height is 5'3 though.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Barette said:


> No. Fetish is a strong word for a short guy telling me he likes my height. IMO, taller women are more attractive than shorter women. So, to me, it just makes sense.


Exactly. People don't say that a tall guy, who likes a girl because she's short, has a fetish for it.

^that sentence didn't turn out well


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I wish I was like 5'4 or 5'5, I'm too short for this country. Plus when you're average height you don't have personality assumptions made about you on the basis of your height.
> 
> I'm going to force myself to leave this thread now because it always makes me feel sad.


I think your perception of the height guys like is a little off, my friends and I have all basically figured that 5'3 or 5'4 is the 'sweet spot' of female height, and these are guys that range between about 5'10 - 6'3. There are problem-heights for females and at 5'3 you're far from either side of that spectrum lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're getting me mixed up with someone else, I'm 5'1  and a lot of guys are much taller and not keen. I'll move one day though, maybe.


Meh, I'd be hard-pressed to find a guy that would say 5'1 is a problem, maybe that's an American thing though, who knows.


----------



## SoyUnPerdedor (Aug 22, 2014)

Anything shorter than me (5'11") is cool - preferably 5' to 5'7"


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I think I have already answered this one months ago. :um

But that doesn't stop me answering again. Height is not a deal breaker for me. I woulf prefer for her to have a height ranging between 1,50-1,85 m tall(yep, this time I won't bother looking up an online converter). If I would really like her, I would probably be ok even if she was below or above that.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Height really doesn't matter to me. I've been attracted to both very tall and very short girls.

My sister is 6 feet tall and she gets tons of attention. She's also very thin, though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, well, these things do vary by country to be honest. According to a very recent study I read, the ideal height for women (according to men in the UK,) is 5'6.


Actually it varies depending on who you ask:

http://research.similarminds.com/romantic-height-preferences-in-men-and-women/227


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, well, these things do vary by country to be honest. According to a very recent study I read, the ideal height for women (according to men in the UK,) is 5'6.
> 
> It's not that men won't date shorter/taller, it's just that the further you are away from ideal the more trouble you're gonna have (with any feature,) and the more features you have that aren't ideal... Well you get the picture.


Well I think 5'1 is awesome.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Your height isn't going to matter anywhere near as much as your other physical features (namely your face and build/weight).


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> You're getting me mixed up with someone else, I'm 5'1  and a lot of guys here are much taller and not keen on you being around my height unless maybe you're curvy as well to compensate. I'll move one day though, maybe. If I ever decide I'm capable of being in a relationship/dating.


4'8"-5'1" is what a 5'4" guy should be going for so I'd date you at your height


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm 5'4 or 5'5 (depending on the day I guess), and I always either end up being the tallest one of the group, or the shortest one. Weirdly. I would like to be taller for the long legs, but you work with what you got. :stu


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

diamondheart89 said:


> I'm 5'4 or 5'5 (*depending on the day* I guess)


I think it actually depends on the time of the day. You should be a tiny bit taller in the morning than in the evening(if we exclude measurement errors).

Off-topic: I think 2 of my sisters are around that height, maybe slightly taller.

@*Persephone The Dread*

This is obviously an inferiority complex for you, but instead of moving to another country(where you may find difficulties because of your mentality, skin colour, religion or lack of a religion, etc), you could always try to find a guy that likes you at your height. There are always guys that like girls at your height despite them being far taller(taller than 5.9). Then there are all the guys that are falling themselves under that average(plenty of those). So you still have a pretty decent segment of the male population that could show interest at that height.

5,1 seems ok to me. I am 6,1. Guys at your height are usually having far less opportunities than girls at that height. I know that doesn't make you feel any better, but it is true. There is always someone having it just as rough or worse.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, well, these things do vary by country to be honest. According to a very recent study I read, the ideal height for women (according to men in the UK,) is 5'6.
> 
> It's not that men won't date shorter/taller, it's just that the further you are away from ideal the more trouble you're gonna have (with any feature,) and the more features you have that aren't ideal... Well you get the picture.


Why do you think tall women get more attention? It's not true:










http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/the-biggest-lies-in-online-dating/

In fact, the science bears this out:

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn2667-short-women-more-successful-with-men.html

Short women are more likely to procreate. They have (on average) lower testosterone levels and are perceived by men as more feminine and nurturing.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...idered-superior-to-shorter-women-6153620.html


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Your height isn't going to matter anywhere near as much as your other physical features (namely your face and build/weight).


Pretty much.



Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah, well, these things do vary by country to be honest. According to a very recent study I read, the ideal height for women (according to men in the UK,) is 5'6.
> 
> It's not that men won't date shorter/taller, it's just that the further you are away from ideal the more trouble you're gonna have (with any feature,) and the more features you have that aren't ideal... Well you get the picture.


I guess it does vary by country. From what I've seen around here, guys tend to prefer short girls (around your height) because they're considered cuter and make some guys feel more masculine. I always thought most guys would be fine with any height, as long as the girl wasn't taller than them. But this site has shown me that guys care about height even less than I thought because some are willing to date girls who are inches taller than them. It just comes down to whether the girl is hot I guess lol.


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Short girls here, I am 5'5 myself but I can't see myself getting attracted to taller girls.


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

I wouldn't consider 5'5 tall, I think anything up to about 6'0 is pretty normal, I would happily date anybody up to my own height, but ideally it's the shorter the better for me.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

Appearance-wise I like tall women.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I like them both ways


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 5'7" and I always have felt so freaking tall for some reason. I know I'm still shorter than most guys, but I am taller than a lot of girls which causes a lot of attention to be drawn to me. Oh well, it does give me long legs that I'm very confident about! :yes My boyfriend prefers tall girls and so does my best guy friend.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

equiiaddict said:


> I'm 5'7" and I always have felt so freaking tall for some reason. I know I'm still shorter than most guys, but I am taller than a lot of girls which causes a lot of attention to be drawn to me. Oh well, it does give me long legs that I'm very confident about! :yes My boyfriend prefers tall girls and so does my best guy friend.


WoW I thought you were short.


----------



## Daylight (Jun 20, 2009)

Short girls. I once dated a girl who was once two inches taller than me. Standing on my tippy toes to kiss when she wore high heels was not fun, not to mention things in bed were awkward because of her height


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

LiveWaLearningDisability said:


> WoW I thought you were short.


Nope lol I'm pretty tall for a girl


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Short. I'd be intimidated if a girl was taller than me (I'm 6ft 1). But of course height isn't the most important factor.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

Both but I prefer short


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

i like strange people nothing more.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I would prefer girls to be shorter than I am. But I'm asian so it isn't too hard finding other asian girls < 5' 6"


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

i wouldnt care if she is tall or short. 

but i think it would matter in the eyes of the girl...or how many couples do you know where the guy is shorter than the girl?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I like short girls, and for whatever reasons I choose. Deal with it. DEAL WITH IT!


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

equiiaddict said:


> Nope lol I'm pretty tall for a girl


that is pretty average though


----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

My answer to this is the same as my answer to all these "guys do you like this in a girl?"

The answer is simple.

I. Like. Girls.

Prefferably female girls.


Fool me once shame on you, fool me three or more times shame on me.


----------



## metalman777 (Jul 6, 2015)

Height isn't a big deal, but being tall is cool, so if I had to pick, I'd definitely say tall.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

As long as she has boobs and a butt, she could be 7' tall or 3' short for all i care.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> I like short girls, and for whatever reasons I choose. Deal with it. DEAL WITH IT!


Calm down, she's not here to scold you anymore, lol.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

SamanthaStrange said:


> Calm down, she's not here to scold you anymore, lol.


That's far from the first time I've been ridiculed or questioned regarding the preference. But I wasn't being serious there in that post, I jest on occasion.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

crimeclub said:


> That's far from the first time I've been ridiculed or questioned regarding the preference. But I wasn't being serious there in that post, I jest on occasion.


Really? I never noticed that about you.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Tall


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

I once had a crush on a 183 cm (6'0) girl and I thought her height made her look elegant, but I've also found 150 (4'11) girls cute, so I don't really care either way.


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

Kiba said:


> As long as she has boobs and a butt, she could be 7' tall or *3' short *for all i care.


Step away from the early developed children.


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

something about those legs. tall here


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I want to be a tall and majestic amazon.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

pandana said:


> Step away from the early developed children.


I meant like a hobbit or something.......:serious:


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Height really isn't much of an obstacle for me unless they're under 5ft 2" or something, just a bit impractical as I'm tall but I'm not too bothered. I'd say if I had to pick a preference I'd want a girl around 5.10" - 6ft. Legs that don't quit are the hottest feature.


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

I kind of like tall women, the tallest I've dated was 5'10. I'm 6'1. I wouldn't date anyone taller than me, though, hehe.


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

I never dated, where I live I can't afford to be picky.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Due to negative posts regarding comparisons of types, and recent rule addition re: body shaming/comparisons, thread closed.


> Who has it Worse
> This site is not a competition - it's not about whose particular brand of suffering is the worse, who suffers more than whom, or who has the right to call their problems Social Anxiety. This includes comparisons of suffering between the genders. The belittlement of others' suffering will not be tolerated. "Body shaming" posts are not acceptable as many other users have similar body types or concerns, and will also negatively identify. Many users struggle with body issues, eating disorders and appearance related anxiety and we encourage helpful support and positive discussion in making efforts to improve, not dwell on or discuss in frustration what is considered ugly or unwanted.


----------

